# Flywheels



## John47 (Dec 15, 2016)

At the risk of being shot down, who is this bloke, coming on here telling us what we already know.:hDe:

I was reading Ghosty's thread and thought about my own search for a flywheel, I ended up making one (nvg) from plate steel.

Anyway:- http://www.martinmodel.com/MMPflywheelslist.html

But unfortunately for me, the 'wrong' side of the pond.


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 15, 2016)

John,

I gave a link to a website in Germany on Ghosty's post.

I used to have a chief engineer friend who used to work for Disney Cruises, and he used to order all my stuff from the US, and bring them home for me, and I have a large collection of those from Martin Models.

Unfortunately now, because of the US not wanting to sell anything outside their country (they must think flywheels are top secret or something) the postal charges have rocketed, and with postage costs being normally at least double, sometimes a lot more than the cost of the items,and of course we get custom charged not only on the item costs but the postage as well,  anything above £18 (including postage) is subject to the full rate, so I see little point of anyone in this country buying from the US. It is much cheaper buying from the EU or far east.

The only things now worth buying from the US any more are certain casting sets, but you might need a second mortgage to pay for them and the delivery costs.

John


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 15, 2016)

There is also Reeves who sell all their engine flywheels separately, Atelier do a reasonable range and TS do their engine flywheels separately too. Engineers Emporium also have 10-12 flywheels in their paper catalogue.


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 15, 2016)

Jasom,

I have found Reeves to be sadly lacking in quality in previous years.

Never thought of EE, but RDG also have a few flywheels knocking about at very good prices, get 'em while you can from there.

John


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 16, 2016)

The pair I got from Reeves for the Jowitt were OK and a very nice iron to machine.

I don't think RDG have so many flywheels left not just the large one which is a Clarkson design (won't say recast! ) but as you say they were good value I have used about four of teh heavy 8" ones.


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 16, 2016)

John,

I could and have made flywheels in the past, from small to large, but when you consider the cost of those from links that Jason and myself have shown, for the time and material costs involved, they are just not worth making any more unless you need a specific design which are not available anywhere.

John


----------



## John47 (Dec 16, 2016)

I am grateful for your replies and for the links. I am new at this game, so making one was another challenge and learning process for me. I milled the one I made from a bit of square steel I bought in a job lot of off-cuts. It was fun, difficult (no CNC - so patting head and rubbing beer belly with the dials). Although I look at it and am less than satisfied, wish I had done better, about it. I can say that I did it, which is entirely satisfying. I know you all understand. I bought some tool tips, the wrong ones because I don't know (until I found a web page) the difference between my DCMT/TCMT /WOEMT. Anyway, to cut to the chase, I bought some square steel and with some gentle milling/drilling/tapping I now have a 90 degree tool to fit my tips. next step 45 degree one. My time is my own (SWIMBO allowing). I will however be looking at buying the next flywheel although, being a bullet caster and having seen this morning, Tubal Cain's video on casting a lead (I have tons of that) flywheel..........? so much to learn.


----------



## kadora (Dec 17, 2016)

Flywheels producer based in Germany
http://www.bengs-modellbau.de/material/schwungraeder/


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 17, 2016)

Bengs also produce some very nice flame licker kits at reasonable prices, just search about on K's post above.

John


----------



## Hopper (Dec 17, 2016)

PM Research also have a line of flywheel castings. 
https://www.pmmodelengines.com/shop/gas/gas-accessories/flywheel-castings/

Unfortunately in the US also so shipping costs apply - not too bad if you order a lot of stuff at once.


----------

